# Hot Topics flashcards for passing the PMP & CAMP exams - 6th edition



## احمد خليل2006 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

​


هدية العيد وهى عبارة عن الفلاش كارد الخاص بامتحان PMP & CAMP exams وهى سلسلة من سلسلة Rita 
وهى عبارة عن مجموعة :33:رهيبة من الملفات الصوتية حيث ان المجموعة تحتوى على 2CD وكتاب الامتحانات ولكن المتوفر حاليا 2CD والكتاب قريبا ان شاء الله .
برجاء الاطلاع على الموقع اسفلة لمعرفة المزيد عن منتجات RITA

http://www.rmcproject.com/product/capm-prep.aspx




الروابط تورنت وبالمرفقات وان شاء الله قريبا ستكون بروابط مباشرة 



​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الملف

===============


----------



## eng_asm (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً على الملف أخي
متى الروابط المباشرة؟


----------



## mohamedsamir75 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل شكرا على الاهتمام لكن انا مش فاهم ماهى التورنت ه\ة ممكن توضح طريقة استخدامها جزاء اللة كل خير


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم برجاء الذهاب الى موضوعى الذى ارد فية على التورنت وماهو وكيفية تحميلة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113420-3.html
شكرا لك


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*التورنت*



mohamedsamir75 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل شكرا على الاهتمام لكن انا مش فاهم ماهى التورنت ه\ة ممكن توضح طريقة استخدامها جزاء اللة كل خير





اخى الكريم برجاء الذهاب الى موضوعى الذى ارد فية على التورنت وماهو وكيفية تحميلة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113420-3.html
شكرا لك


----------



## moayadccna (14 فبراير 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المشاركة وجارى التحميل


----------



## الصانع (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكوور و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## tamer_mcse (18 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------

